
How to quickly plan and estimate an MVP - jonpurdy
https://jonpurdy.com/how-to-quickly-plan-and-estimate-an-mvp/
======
jonpurdy
Author here. I mention in the article that this deviates a bit from
Agile/Scrum best practices. No guarantees on estimation quality (impossible to
do for software) but it helps to provide a rough order-of-magnitude guide for
innovative/never-been-done-before projects.

This method is more accurate for types of software projects that have already
been built (web stores, etc.) since it's easier to know the difficulty of the
components of those projects.

